# Can get a Case 2290 for $2500



## ShovelheadDan (Aug 14, 2008)

It is somewhere around 125 horses.
but won't move. The owner says he was driving it on the road (not working it) when the motor started sputtering like it had bad fuel. He closed the throttle and clutched it (hydro-static transmission) and when the motor picked back up it wouldn't move and hasn't moved since. The hydraulics work. The bucket will raise and lower but slowly and makes noise. He can lower the bucket and hit the lever again and it will pick the tractor up so the pump is working that much. the motor cranks right up but it won't move. 
Any advice on whether to buy it or not and what may be wrong with it?
It is a 1984 model.
Thanks,
ShovelheadDan


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Depends on how mechanically inclined you are. If you want to give it a go I would start by checking all the hydralics and making sure he didn't suck some gunk into the pump and then force it into the lines causing a blockage.

What has the farmer already done to try to fix it? Changed the hydralic fluid and filters? Cleaned the screen? 

Do you have a need for this big of a tractor? how many hours are on it?

For $2900 (or less if you negotiate) you could almost scrap it and get your money back.

Andy


----------



## ShovelheadDan (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Andy.
I work with the guy and he's going to check the hours. I don't know if he did anything to fix it. He said it would cost too much to have someone come out and work on it. I am fairly mechanically inclined but I know a virtual mechanical wizard who is a Caterpillar mechanic by trade. 
No I don't need a tractor this big, I only have 8 acres. I just want it . I have some things I can definately use it for but then I would probably just use it for the loader. Like you say, it's worth that much as scrap. also It has 2 new rear tires that cost $900 each. It has duals on the rear but only 2 are new. He says the other 2 are smooth but I don't need duals anyway.


----------



## farmlandguy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sounds like a deal.*

Anytime you can part a machine for more than the asking price, you know there's a back-up plan available. It definitely sounds like a line blockage somewhere. Since it fires up alright, that would be the next line of reasoning.

Good luck!


----------



## robtate (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Sounds like a deal.*



> _Originally posted by farmlandguy _
> *Anytime you can part a machine for more than the asking price, you know there's a back-up plan available. It definitely sounds like a line blockage somewhere. Since it fires up alright, that would be the next line of reasoning.
> 
> Good luck! *


I agree, definately sounds like a line blockage.


----------



## robtate (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Sounds like a deal.*



> _Originally posted by farmlandguy _
> *Anytime you can part a machine for more than the asking price, you know there's a back-up plan available. It definitely sounds like a line blockage somewhere. Since it fires up alright, that would be the next line of reasoning.
> 
> Good luck! *


I agree, definately sounds like a line blockage.


----------

